# Keine verbindung mit der Datenbank



## Yusuf43 (14. Mrz 2009)

Also ich habe ein Programm geschrieben. Der soll eine verbindung mit der Datenbank herstellen. Die mysql Klasse habe ich in den java Ordner kopiert. wenn ich das Programm mit der Netbeans Kompiliere bzw. Ausführe funktioniert alles wie ich es möchte aber wenn ich es auf der Eingabeaufforderung ausführe kriege ich den Fehler java.lang.NotfoundException Driver.

Könnt ihr mior dabei behilflich sein den Fehler zu beheben.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2009)

du musst java bekannt machen, wo sich der Treiber und andere benötigte jar-Bilbiotheken befinden,

dafür gibts die Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH
oder beim direkten Aufruf:

java -cp .;c:\lib\mysql.jar;c:\lib\andereLib.jar package.MainKlasse


----------



## Yusuf43 (15. Mrz 2009)

SlaterB Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich habe den Fehler behoben. Indem ich die Classpath überall in den Ordnern reinkopiert habe.


----------

